# The Kiwi ETFs



## Retink Retunk (Nov 23, 2022)

I want to make a fun thread that has a bit of persistent fun for my weird brand of autism. As such, let's make some ETFs, Indexes, or whatever, for those on Kiwi Farms that like that kind of thing. All of this is just for the fun of it, and to just see how something compares to other things. There's nothing that claims any of this will be successful.

To do so, we'll need some rules, with the first being that each week we'll invest 1,000$ fictional dollars in each of the categories at the end of each week.

The second rule is that each Kiwi ETF will be challenged against the following, a fund that has a mix of the three major market trackers being the Dow, S&P, and NASDAQ, as well as each individually, with the same 1,000$ being distributed at the same time into each fund to monitor how these Kiwi funds compare to those stable indexes.

The third rule is that any stock posted here within a given week will be purchased with fictional dollars for the KFN (Kiwi Farms Native) fund if it's listed on the American Stock Exchange. Each post with a suggestion for the KFN will be purchased once, and then looped back around until all funds are depleted for the week. You can also state a "No Purchase" condition for this fund where an equal percent of the total funds will be carried over to the following week. Any dividends paid will be added to the final week's funds purchased at the end of the month.

The fourth rule is that any international fund, Canadian or other non-USA stock, or ETF that tracks international stocks outside the USA can be listed and will be added to the KFIF (Kiwi Farms International Fund) as a holding in the same manner as the KFN, with the same option of "No Purchase" being available.

The fifth rule is that any crypto can be added as in the above to the KFCF (Kiwi Farms Crypto Fund).

The sixth rule is that all of the above will be distributed into a generic fund using fictional USD, being the KFTF (Kiwi Farms Total Fund), this being a mix of all options using previously mentioned as one fund.

And finally the seventh rule, is there will be a RRF (Retink's Retard Fund) which will just use the same funds to invest in whatever retarded options I personally wish to invest in, and there's no rhyme or reason for why I wish to do so.

So to restate what funds there are and what categories you can influence it's as follows:

Shit you have no control over:
The three major indexes (S&P, Dow, and Nasdaq)
The combination of the above three equally distributed, these are just for comparison.
RRF (This is me being retarded)

Shit you have control over:
KFN (Any stock, ETF, etc, domestic to the USA you list in your post, one stock per person)
KFIF (Any non-USA stock you list in your post, one stock per person)
KFCF (Any crypto you list in your post, one crypto per person)
KFTF (Technically you don't control this, but it's the amalgamation of all of the above)

This means you can list ne domestic, one international, and one crypto in each post. You can list more than that, but only the first will be considered. At the end of each week the previous week's results will be listed as a cumulative total, and the new purchases will be added in post. The point is just to track things for fun, and you can track your own picks to see how you did. The first purchase will occur on December 2-4 after the USA market closes and each category will receive it's 1,000$ dollar distribution.

Current Holdings:

Major Funds:


Spoiler: DOW, S&P, NASDAQ



Dow: (Partial share of 1k$) @ 34,429.88$
S&P: (Partial share of 1k$) @ 4,071.70$
NASDAQ: (Partial share of 1k$) @ 11,461.50$

Average: (Partial share of 1k$) @ 16,654.36$




KFN


Spoiler: KFN Holdings



GOOGL: 4 Shares
PFE: 6 Shares
COSM: 540 Shares

Cash: 1.18$



KFIF


Spoiler: KFIF Holdins



SY1(GE): 5 Shares
NSE: Reliance Industries: 13 Shares

Cash: 21.63$



KFCF


Spoiler: KFCF Holdings



BAT: 2173 tokens
VIA: 12500 tokens

Cash: 0.21$



RRF


Spoiler: RRF Holdings



DEA: 16 Shares
DOC: 16 Shares
EPR: 6 Shares
SPYD: 6 Shares

Cash:5.42$



Total invested in each fund: 1,000$ (lifetime)


----------



## Stoneheart (Nov 23, 2022)

half on 
WKN: SYM999 ISIN: DE000SYM9999 Ticker-Symbol: SY1 
while the other half goes into 
WKN:A14Y6F  ISIN:US02079K3059 Symbol:GOOGL


----------



## BigThaiGreenCurry (Nov 23, 2022)

For my vaccine bros out there

add Pfizer to the list









						Pfizer Inc. (PFE) Stock Price, News, Quote & History - Yahoo Finance
					

Find the latest Pfizer Inc. (PFE) stock quote, history, news and other vital information to help you with your stock trading and investing.




					finance.yahoo.com


----------



## (((Oban Lazcano Kamz))) (Nov 23, 2022)

KFCF basic attention token for $1000 pls


----------



## Pendulous Dong (Nov 23, 2022)

Domestic: NASDAQ: COSM
International: NSE: RELIANCE
Crypto: VIA


----------



## Tisiphone (Nov 24, 2022)

I'm shorting the German stock index (DE40) with my entire imaginary $1000.


----------



## Dr. Plussy Pounder (Nov 30, 2022)

I'll be the faggot prop firm selling FDs to bigger faggots who work at Wendy's.


----------



## Retink Retunk (Dec 4, 2022)

First distribution of funds is as follows I suppose:
Note: For selling in the future, only the person who suggested the purchase of a holding can submit a full or partial sell of the position. If multiple people have submitted a holding then it will be proportional to their purchase amount.  

The next purchase will occur on Dec 9-11 utilizing the same 1,000$ allocation and any remaining cash funds. You can also say "no purchase" for any given fund an a proportional amount of cash will be put into reserves. 


Major Funds:


Spoiler: General Info



Dow: (Partial share of 1k$) @ 34,429.88$
S&P: (Partial share of 1k$) @ 4,071.70$
NASDAQ: (Partial share of 1k$)  @ 11,461.50$

Average: (Partial share of 1k$) @ 16,654.36$


*
KFN*
Bought:
GOOGL: 4 shares @ 100.44$
PFE: 6 shares @ 50.91$
COSM: 540 shares @ 0.54$
Cash: 1.18$

*KFIF*
Bought: 
SY1 (GE): 5 shares @ 108.60$
NSE: Reliance Industries: 13 shares @ 33.49$ (INR converted to USD)
Cash: 21.63$

*KFCF*
Bought:
BAT: 2173 tokens @ 0.23$
VIA: 12500 tokens @ 0.04$
Cash: 0.21$

*RRF*
Bought:
DEA: 16 shares @ 15.73$
DOC: 16 shares @ 15.25$
EPR: 6 shares @ 41.55$
SPYD: 6 shares @ 41.60$
Cash: 5.42$

Mostly I just chose a bunch of REITs to start off that I thought were a bit beaten down, had a reasonable yield, and some protection as DEA is a firm that leases to government entities, DOC is a medical firm, EPR got hit hard from the pandemic and never fully recovered (still at roughly 50% of pre-pandemic pricing, hit sub 10$ at the pandemic high) and while the recession could hit theaters it leases to it does have plenty of gyms and casinos in its portfolio that can offset that. As for SPYD, it's just a market hedge. 

The focus on yield is perhaps not the best, but given the limitation I believe having dividend income that can be invested quickly into other entities can ultimately offer a faster rate of diversification when initially building out the fund.


----------



## Acronym (Dec 4, 2022)

all in on WBD


----------

